# 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months.



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

I apologise in advance, because most of the information I need is probably in this forum already. I am just too tired and annoyed, so any help will be appreciated.
The car is parked in the street on a metered spot. The police gave me 1 night. Its sat pm, so I told roadside to come on Monday. I may get a ticket or towed by the cops. 
I have had a new battery and this is my second bad (immobilizer/access control module/transmission control module)or whatever its called. Are these modules defective???
Won't come out of gear, won't turn over. I just got the car back LAST WEEK. I am losing it now (mentally),
I know that the dealer can at least get the car started by disconnecting the battery cables and touching them together. This zero's out the computers bad attitude.
It does not however, correct the core issue , which remains, waiting to leave you stranded.
I would have tried it myself but the car was on a narrow busy street, and I did not want to leave my legs hanging out of the car at night.
IN the day, tomomrrow, should I try the cable touch on my own?
How can I get at the battery and what tools do I need?
Should I just leave it and let them drag it up on a flabed and bring it in monday???
Also, is there some sort of battery immobilizer switch that you can flip on and off an accomplish the same thing???

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

I just added a DIY for the battery swap. It's easy to do if you have the 10mm 12 point (aka triple square) bit which is available at NAPA or apparently PEP BOYS.
http://www.precisionframe.com/...t.php
I know the manual has some info in section 3.1 about getting the car out of immobilizer mode and I also remember something about removing the trim piece around the shift lever to access the shifter lock. Do a search. It's easier to use the search feature on clubtouareg.com
Good luck.


----------



## bwoodwrd1 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

I have the same year touareg and was having the same issue. Tell me this, does you voltmeter fluctuate at all? If it is not at a rock solid 14 volts, you need to make sure they have changed out your alternator to battery cable per the service bulletin. My car was dying on a monthly basis with one dealership fixing everything but that. I took my car to another dealer, and within 3 days, it was fixed. If you get any "Electronics: consumers switched off" messages, that is probably your issue. 
Brandon


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill,do you have access to VAG-Com, to read fault codes,there are TSB'S on club Touareg relating to getting it out of gear in the Technical and DIY section,(spoke to you last week about Porce clamps) regards,Marty

Tsb's in 27 refer to car won't start,have you had them check battery cable??
Brandon is probably right,if below 14 volts a bad cable could be the cause.
_Modified by depiry at 5:54 PM 11-16-2008_


_Modified by depiry at 5:56 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

This has happened to me twice in the last two months, putting the key into the ignition and nothing happens, the battery shows a constant 14 volts and the rest of the lights and electronics work, just no ignition? Both times Ive just popped the plastic pannel on the floor and loosened the nut of the neg. battery terminal pulling off the contact then replacing them which resets the computer, and the machine fires right up. A short term fix, not too sure how much worse this is going to get
I kinda remember an old post about this problem but don't remember the final outcome, I believe something expensive was replaced.


----------



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

Volkswagen has my car now - I will advise whatever it is that they conclude.


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (versabar)*

I had this happen twice in 30 days. First time the steering column and battery were replaced. Second time the ignition switch, battery and the start/access module were replaced. This was about two weeks ago. So far so good. The car had been rock solid on 14 volts for some time, I have not noticed any fluctuations. There is a long thread on clubtouareg.com under problems/bugs forum. The thread is "Complete Brain Dead". Check out the thread, it might help.
Regards,
Tim


_Modified by pilottim at 9:17 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

vw.tb.96-08-05 No Start after Access Start Module Replacement.pdf
Check,27-07-06
27-08-02
Club Touareg DIY and technical section on TSB's , Marty


----------



## MK1DBR (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

I have had similar issues.. The problem that i found was on the drivers side dead pedal.Under that cover and under the carpet there is a multi splice for terminal 15 that breaks or corrodes. Sometime it will render the car un startable. and other times it will not allow you too get the car out of park.


----------



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

Called VW today.
Field rep came in - says the car needs a new steering column.
I guess the access control module is in the steering column assy.
Thank god this started while I was still under warranty because I would have needed a congressional bailout.


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (versabar)*

Had the third instance of no start yesterday morning. Fiddled with the key back and forth about 20 times and it started. Later in the day, keyless wouldn't work, so I manually unlocked the front door and tried to start. Alarm went off for about 20 minutes, couldn't get the key out of the ignition, and since the fob wasn't working, it would not shut off the alarm. After 20 or so minutes, I got a "Ding", the dash lights came on, and she started right up. Took it to the dealer this morning and contacted VW Customer Care to update.
I spoke with the tech and he thinks there is a bad relay in the dash that supplies power to the steering column and access/start/KESSY whatever you want to call it module. Last time it was in, he and VW techs went around in circles, but they would not let him replace the power module. The approved VW fix is 1) replace steering column; if no success 2) replace access/start module and ignition switch. These fixes usually work for about a month, then the customer returns to the dealer to get it fixed again. The tech is clearly frustrated, I'm frustrated, and I made sure VW Customer Care knows this.
I'll update as I get reports from the dealer.
Regards,
Tim
Edit: Also reporting this on Club Touareg under the thread described in my earlier post.


----------



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (pilottim)*

YIKES Tim - U R freaking me out.
I hope my new steering column fixes my problem.
Just for grins. Back to the original situation. If I pull off the trim in front of the battery and disconnect a cable and reconnect it - will it clear out the computer and let it start???
I just want to have the tools on me for the operation should it be needed.


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (versabar)*

You should have a 15mm wrench in your trunk, just prise up the 4" plastic cover on the drivers side floor, loosen nut and lift off the cable then re-conect. This procedure has worked twice for me now, resetting the computer.
Its been 1200 mile since the last time it went out.


----------



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (worladdie)*

Cool - I will be sure to have this with me when I get the car back.
Bill


----------



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

I have an update for anybody who is intererested.
My service advisor called me this AM.
He said the VW field rep came in and now says I need a KESSY module, whatever that is, I guess a starter immobilizer.
I don't know what happened to the rep who said I need a new steering column, but the focus is now the kessy module.
It should be done on Monday afternoon after thanksgiving weekend.
They have already replaced some other modules, so I don't really think they know what to do.
I am wondering, honestly, this car is now out of warranty for any new "issues". Will I be sorry if I keep it??? Anybody with 60 or 70k wanty to chime in?? I have about 52k
I am really leaning towards trade in the minute I get it back.
Bill


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

I have 90K on my 04 V6. No significant problems. I expect to keep it at least another 90K, as I normally keep cars for about 200K.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

yes, these KESSY modules are a joke. they fail as if they are made in china (but it is a SIEMENS device made in germany or somewhere else in europe).
for a while in the recent past, new KESSY modules were incompatible with the old antennas in the door handles, so the handles had to be replaced also. the handles come to the dealer primed but not painted, so they have to be painted before the replacement.
i do not know if the current new KESSY module will work with the old antennas.


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

Bill would you find out the cost of this KESSY module and how long does it take to change it out? Then give us an up-date about the fix
Thanks John


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (worladdie)*

Got my Touareg back and am providing an update. From the invoice:
"Did GFF and found faults in every module for no communication. Followed test plan and all systems checked OK. Faxed GFF findings to VW Tech Line. VW Tech Line determined the access/start module had the wrong software and requested we order a new module. Tech also recommended testing ground terminals. Removed instrument cluster to gain access to ground 32. Removed right dash end trim cover to gain access to grounds behind instrument panel. Grounds were secure. Check battery fuse panel, all connections from battery to fuses secure. Checked module 319 for corrosion and connection, tested OK. Installed new access/start module, adapted it, programmed ignition keys to immobilizer. Questioned Tech Line about new module programming. Tech Line had me check connection B273 at left a-pillar. Removed left front door seal, trim, hood release handle, under dash trim, carpet to gain access. Cut open harness to find B273 positive connection showing signs of corrosion. Removed connection B273 and replaced it with a butt connector, sealed connector and harness. Tech Line told me to overlay new wiring from access/start module to steering lock module. Removed lower under dash panel, access/start module from bracket. Removed wires from N360 connector on steering module. T6U connector on access/start module, T81/16 on access/start module. Overlay new wiring from T4M2-T4M3 to T6U/1-T6U/2, T4M/1 to T81/16."
So, they replaced the replacement access/start module, found some corroded wires in the A-pillar, and rewired the access/start module and the steering lock module. I didn't get a chance to talk to the tech or my regular service adviser as they were not in when I picked it up.
So far so good, it's started for me 15 times since I picked it up. Keeping fingers crossed as I get it detailed and ready to sell. I'm getting tired of problems like this and multiple trips to the dealer to get them fixed. It seems like I have more miles on rentals and loaners than I have on my Treg.








Tim


----------



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (pilottim)*

OK - Here we go for today's version.
I called dealer for current situation.
They installed the Kessy module - still won't start.
The main field rep from the northeast (I guess) is supposed to come to look at it.
The service writer told me they would probably offer to "buy the vehicle back" from me.
What does that mean? Do they give you a check, a new vehicle, a new vehicle with a pro-rated fee??? What should I expect?
It is almost funny how complicated these cars are. And not just Touaregs. They are like Hal2000 gone mad when they don't want to work. 
Bill


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

Keep us posted! When I picked mine up, I noticed the front seat track trim pieces were in the back seat. Service adviser put them back on, but I found them on the floor again two days later, broken. My service adviser requested I go back to the dealer to have them check them out, I did, and they are a special order item. Ugh, sad. Another trip to the dealer to get those pieces fixed. A bonus was the SE regional rep was there and was not too happy with my report.
Tim
Edit: Has your Touareg been with the dealer since the original post date of mid-November?!?!?


_Modified by pilottim at 5:22 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## PoliceInterceptor (Aug 5, 2000)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *versabar* »_.....
The service writer told me they would probably offer to "buy the vehicle back" from me.
What does that mean? Do they give you a check, a new vehicle, a new vehicle with a pro-rated fee??? What should I expect?


I have had a buy back experience with VW. My advice is to write everything said down record the date and time and who said it, beginning with this statement from the SA. If legal and possible, actually record the conversations.
My buy back was a good while ago and was very limited mileage since purchase, what it amounted to (once it was finally done) was that VW paid the purchase price and I had to pay a nominal fee for mileage, at the time I think it was .10 cents a mile.
In your case since there is presumably more miles and a longer time past since purchase I am not sure what the deal might be.
I found their offers quite fair, it is just that (and it was probably the person I was dealing with) them doing what they said there were going to do was an issue. 
I had worked a deal on a new VW at the time but the final weeks of this buy back were such a huge hassle I bought an Acura instead.
A lot has probably changed since my experience since it is going on 15 years ago... still I would be prepared for it to go wrong (by recording things) and hope that it went well.
Since you’ve presumably gotten some good use out of it and it sounds like a voluntary buy back (in other words, VW decided to do it for satisfaction, not forced by a lemon law or BBB) it may go better. I would also advise thinking out what you would consider fair and reasonable and be prepared to counter offer if needed.
Best of luck!


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*

Dam, this does not bode well, while its been about 1500miles since my last non start I was hoping you would have had a fix, as mine has seemingly the same problem. please keep us posted on your trials


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (worladdie)*

Just as an interesting thought: 
For all those having these no-start problems, do you all have the keyless access (black buttons on door handles), or is it a mix of keyless and non-keyless?
I was pondering this, as I believe there are two different KESSY modules: one for keyless access and one for standard remote access. Just wondering if this is limited to one or if is in both.
Matt


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (VegasMatt)*

Matt-
I have the access buttons on the door handles.
Tim


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (VegasMatt)*

Ditto, Keyless accsess.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

vw.tb.27-07-06 Starter Does Not Crank Engine Does Not Start Key Cannot be Removed from Ignition Switch
vw.tb.27-08-02 Starter Does Not Crank, Engine Does Not Start; Key Cannot be Removed from Ignition Switch 

vw.tb.96-08-05 No Start after Access Start Module Replacement.pdf 
Check Club Touareg DIY and Technical section,Marty
_Modified by depiry at 4:24 AM 12-14-2008_

_Modified by depiry at 4:25 AM 12-14-2008_


_Modified by depiry at 4:27 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (depiry)*

Thanks, Marty. The weird thing is my Treg had the battery cable replacement performed a long time ago and had a clean ground point when they did the cable replacement. I never had a problem getting the key out of the ignition, it just wouldn't start. I have about 300 miles since the last repair and so far so good. I still keep my fingers crossed every time I start it!
Tim


----------



## worladdie (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, it happened again, 1800+ mile later, no ignition no start, but everything else working. This sure is wierd. It took me less than a minute to pull the battery terminal off then on again, and it started up just fine, I guess i'll just live with it for a while as I'm the only one driving it. Unless I get a positive fix remidy from someone
John


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (VegasMatt)*

This! Was my thought exactly...


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_Just as an interesting thought: 
For all those having these no-start problems, do you all have the keyless access (black buttons on door handles), or is it a mix of keyless and non-keyless?
I was pondering this, as I believe there are two different KESSY modules: one for keyless access and one for standard remote access. Just wondering if this is limited to one or if is in both.
Matt


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_This! Was my thought exactly...

... it is most likely that they are two different modules, I can check part numbers on them if you guys are wondering.


_Modified by x SPY x at 9:41 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (versabar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *versabar* »_I have an update for anybody who is intererested.
My service advisor called me this AM.
He said the VW field rep came in and now says I need a KESSY module, whatever that is, I guess a starter immobilizer.
I don't know what happened to the rep who said I need a new steering column, but the focus is now the kessy module.
It should be done on Monday afternoon after thanksgiving weekend.
They have already replaced some other modules, so I don't really think they know what to do.
I am wondering, honestly, this car is now out of warranty for any new "issues". Will I be sorry if I keep it??? Anybody with 60 or 70k wanty to chime in?? I have about 52k
I am really leaning towards trade in the minute I get it back.
Bill

... where do you have your vehicle serviced ?


----------



## justaposter (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: 2005 touareg v8 won't start. Same issue, 3rd time, 2 months. (x SPY x)*

I am having the same problem. All lights work, I can remove key, but car just will not turn over. I have a 04 v8 with 114k on this car and due to the economic conditions I can't get rid of it. I have been a vw guy since I got my firts license. This really puts a sour taste in my mouth. I have had nothing but problems with this thing. Peeling buttons, replaced front differential, bad horn, bad module for the door chime, replaced rear driveshaft, keyless entry module replaced, rear trunk hatch fell apart, problems with the tire air pressure sensors, problems with the passenger air bag sensor........this thing is a veritable piece of sh!!!!!!!t














. I'm almost done paying it off. I will get rid of this thing for sure. It is a finacial time bomb ready to explode.


----------



## BrewcityTouareg (Apr 11, 2007)

So I'm having the same problem with my 04 V8. The keyless entry door handles no longer work. Several occassions, usually when the temp drops below 20 degrees truck won't start. Key turns- all lights, radio, nav, fan work but nothing under the hood. give it 5-10-15 minutes and it fires right up. Any thoughts?


----------



## .:Reis (Aug 26, 2007)

BrewcityTouareg said:


> So I'm having the same problem with my 04 V8. The keyless entry door handles no longer work. Several occasions, usually when the temp drops below 20 degrees truck won't start. Key turns- all lights, radio, nav, fan work but nothing under the hood. give it 5-10-15 minutes and it fires right up. Any thoughts?


resurrecting this thread in hopes someone might shed some light on my starting issue

I know this is a common issue with multiple diagnoses but, I’ve seemed to have exhausted my search to pinpoint the issue with my T-Reg not starting, despite my best efforts.

Long story short, it’s a 2004 V8 with air suspension approx. 120K. The inconsistent starting issue has been a problem for the past year. It would start up right away and I could drive it around no problem. The issue came when trying to start it up again after a few mile drive. Key in, turn to start and nothing. All lights radio and accessories turn on, but there is no crank whatsoever. Not even a tick. If I let it sit for a awhile (20-30minutes) it would miraculously start right up like nothing ever happened. More recently it stopped starting even after sitting and multiple attempts to start. 

Based on what I can determine, its mainly a electrical issue pertaining to possibly the starter. I cant tell if it’s a partially seized starter solenoid, a loose connection for the starter wire or a faulty starter relay or something else….maybe Kessy

I’m a pretty mechanically inclined DIY’er but I cannot seem to pinpoint possible fixes or which things to rule out.

Thanks in advance!


----------

